# New 50g setup, how's it look?



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

This is my new 50g show setup. Its my second aquarium ever(its an upgrade from my over-crowded 29g). 
Just wanted to know what you all think and would happily take any suggestions.
Filter- Penguin 350. My new C-360 arrives tomorrow so thats going on as well  
stealth 200w heater
40lbs of Lace Rock
play sand

Fish: 
2 yellow labs
1 red zebra
2 albino zebras
1 red topped zebra 
3 johanni (males)
1 p. elongatus
1 sailfin pleco
2 Synodontis petricola
I know the stocking is weird and most likely won't work so I'll be changing it up in the coming months.

Empty Tank









Test Fill









One of many times filling it to reduce the cloudiness even though I rinsed the sand thoroughly.









With the new background. I used that bottle of oil like stuff from the lfs. It worked incredibly well. not a single air bubble in the background. 









After adding the lace rock and the penguin 350 that I got for $21.00 at petsmart!









Pic after moving the fish into the tank. I'd hoped to do a fishless cycle but technical difficulties with my 29g forced me to move them over early. I used the bio-wheel from my 29g so it should help. 









The water should clear up in a day or two. I hope adding the C-360 will help with that :thumb: 

















I definitely need to add a power head or two. I should have made a UGJ. I probably will when I move in 5 months and have to tare it all down. On the left side of the tank there's a small rio pump that I got for free, that'll be going away as soon as I get a much nicer one, or two.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

So the marine land c 360 worrking good for you?


----------



## znk (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know, It hasn't gotten here yet. The C-360 arrives tomorrow via Fedex.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

what kind of sand are you using


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Play sand from Lowes. I believe it was "Quickcrete" brand. It was less than $4 for a 50lb bag. I ended up using about 55-60lbs in my tank but I think its a little much. I think 1 50lb bag would be enough for a 50-55 gallon. 
I like the way it looks. I thought it would be darker than I wanted but when you turn the lights on its almost white. Any lighter and it may be too light. :thumb:


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Bans, nice tank. Wanted to ask you where you got your lace rock and how much it cost ya. I really like it.

Also, what is a powerhead? I got sand in mine too...i used pool filter sand from **** depot. Its much cheaper than rocks!


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I got the lace rock from a LFS. They all seem to have it. I paid $1.39 a pound so at just shy of 40lbs its not that bad, but not the cheapest route either. I used rocks that I found in creek beds to fill my 29g, but lace rock looks so much better. Plus it has built in caves.

Power Head: A small submersible pump with only one moving part called the impeller. They are useful to create current within a tank (via a wavemaker) or to drive filters such as under gravel filters, canisters and protein skimmers.

People use them for things like creating a current to flow the feces toward the filter intake. I need one for that purpose but also to create current at the top of the tank so there is more surface agitation. I don't want to have to keep the bubble wall in there, I don't really like the way it looks. BUt for now it will do to keep the gas exchange going. :fish:


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nicely done. I really like your placement of rocks.

Regards,
D


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

yea i to went with lowes playsand. and i too had to drain the tank to get it to settle. i washed the sand also but it is so fine that it just doesnt settle much. i do regret it now cause when my mbuna dig the sand floats away and lands on top of rocks or in the filter. i am kinda broke now but i do want to get another 55g and hopefully redo this 75g tank as well. i will definitely go with some other kind of sand. there is a sand blasting place near me and will sell a 5g bucket of sand for 8$. still cheap but i am not sure how fine the sand is. i am looking for 3-5mm size grains.

anyway i am rambling on but your tank looks great. like the rocks a lot. and yea when you add the canister it should be crystal clear. balls.... :dancing:


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

dreday said:


> i am kinda broke now but i do want to get another 55g and hopefully redo this 75g tank as well. i will definitely go with some other kind of sand. there is a sand blasting place near me and will sell a 5g bucket of sand for 8$. still cheap but i am not sure how fine the sand is. i am looking for 3-5mm size grains.


Have you tried pool filter sand? I haven't used it yet, but it's what I'll probably use on my next tank that needs sand. I've used playsand, and it moves VERY easily. I've heard that PFS (pool filter sand) has a much larger grain that can be easier to deal with when vacuuming etc.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

The C-360 came today and I added it right away. Its working great so far. It took more than just a couple pumps to prime it but who cares. I saw a difference in water clarity in about 30mins. Its getting clearer and clearer as time passes. I'm really happy with it so far. I'll post pictures of the cleared up tank soon. :thumb:


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Have you tried pool filter sand? I haven't used it yet, but it's what I'll probably use on my next tank that needs sand. I've used playsand, and it moves VERY easily. I've heard that PFS (pool filter sand) has a much larger grain that can be easier to deal with when vacuuming etc.


Yes pool filter sand is the way to go...

Bananahands, just a warning for you play sand gets suspended in the water extremely easily meaning if you stir up the sand you will have little sand particles floating in the water. MAKE sure that you do not run the filter until well after the sand has settled because it will destroy the impeller in you HOB filter. :x

I recommend that next time you use a thicker grained sand like pool filter sand. In ohio it is only $10 for a fifty pound bag. It also doesn't get compacted like play sand so nitrates don't get trapped in your sand. If you stir the sand and it looks black or dark gray under the surface that means your nitrates are getting trapped.

Good luck with your new tank... :thumb:


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks!
I think thats what may have happened to my penguin 200 on my 29g w/ playsand. it doesn't work which forced me to move all the fish into the 50g before I got a chance to cycle it. I did let all of the sand settle and did several water changes prior to hooking up my hob on the 50g. Thanks for the info. I move in a little over 4 months, I'll make the switch to pool filter sand then. :thumb:


----------

